# Looking to purchase sand/salt spreader...help.



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

I have an 86 3/4 Chevy pick up that has an older Fisher 7.5 ft plow that I've been plowing my yard and my neighbors yard for the past 5 years now.

The last couple years, I haven't been able to find anyone reliable enough to sand my paved yard/parking lot (about 15k square feet) when I need it and my wife and I have had enough and have decided to try to take care of that on our own.

Where we have all pavement, I wouldn't mind spending the extra money to be able to keep pavement all year as I run my practice on this property and there are 2 other businesses here also.

I've only just recently started looking and was thinking about these for purchase if I just did salt only:

http://www.amazon.com/Meyer-Tailgat...1389055862&sr=1-37&keywords=tailgate+spreader

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_588_588

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200136324_200136324

There's not much decent or within our price range ($1000-$1500) locally...I've just quickly looked at the local ads and craigslist.

Also, not sure if I need a sander if I'm able to maintain pavement with salt somehow....need help with that also.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Get a Meyer, or the Snowex that is sold at home depot. 

Stay away from the northern tool garbage.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

SnowGuy73;1712878 said:


> Get a Meyer, or the Snowex that is sold at home depot.
> 
> Stay away from the northern tool garbage.


I only see one spreader that does sand on homedepot.com and it's $1800.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Meyer-700-lb-Capacity-Strap-on-Tailgate-Spreader-38000/202326193#

I wonder if that's over kill for my property. A tad out of my budget, but not too bad.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

taxreliever;1712959 said:


> I only see one spreader that does sand on homedepot.com and it's $1800.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Meyer-700-lb-Capacity-Strap-on-Tailgate-Spreader-38000/202326193#
> 
> I wonder if that's over kill for my property. A tad out of my budget, but not too bad.


Are there any other sanders out there for home use that is closer to the $1000 range and is decent quality?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Tgs 07. I think 06 will do sand too but not sure
07 has auger and vibrator


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

where in maine are you located? If it is for your business I would think having the ability to spread sand and salt would be a good idea, with the ice we have been having the salt doesn't really do enough and you need the sand for traction, especially for foot traffic. the basic salt spreaders will only spread bagged salt, and they are fine for that, and the price is manageable. the sand/salt spreaders have an auger to move material, vibrators to keep it from bridging, and are usually fairly heavy duty to handle the weight of sand. an example would be a snowex 1875 bulk pro or sand pro. new they may go for over 3k. the used market around here is tough I have been looking myself, I bought a sand pro that needed some work, and still haven't fixed it yet but after repairs it will still be in my budget of around 1k. Keep in mind also buying a used unit that is several years old may require expensive parts soon, ie the controller for the sand pro is between 3-5 hundred dollars when they go, auger is 120, motors are 2-3 hundred, transmissions are 350+, vibrators are 3-4 hundred, etc. The upfront cost of a new one may balance out (if its reasonable, the 3k snowex might not make sense for your application), plus you can maintain it and know it has been cleaned and oiled, and would probably have a warranty. sorry for the long winded reply, hope it helped!


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1723375 said:


> Tgs 07. I think 06 will do sand too but not sure
> 07 has auger and vibrator


Thanks....the TGS07 is about $1700 and the Meyer 38000 is $1800......would there be a preference and is this going to be the price range for home or personal use?


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

allagashpm;1723396 said:


> where in maine are you located? If it is for your business I would think having the ability to spread sand and salt would be a good idea, with the ice we have been having the salt doesn't really do enough and you need the sand for traction, especially for foot traffic. the basic salt spreaders will only spread bagged salt, and they are fine for that, and the price is manageable. the sand/salt spreaders have an auger to move material, vibrators to keep it from bridging, and are usually fairly heavy duty to handle the weight of sand. an example would be a snowex 1875 bulk pro or sand pro. new they may go for over 3k. the used market around here is tough I have been looking myself, I bought a sand pro that needed some work, and still haven't fixed it yet but after repairs it will still be in my budget of around 1k. Keep in mind also buying a used unit that is several years old may require expensive parts soon, ie the controller for the sand pro is between 3-5 hundred dollars when they go, auger is 120, motors are 2-3 hundred, transmissions are 350+, vibrators are 3-4 hundred, etc. The upfront cost of a new one may balance out (if its reasonable, the 3k snowex might not make sense for your application), plus you can maintain it and know it has been cleaned and oiled, and would probably have a warranty. sorry for the long winded reply, hope it helped!


THANKS for taking the time.....I hear ya on used...I can't really see anything and now think that new is going to be my best bet.

I'm in Farmington. There is a place in Topsham that makes them....so I wonder how much they charge. It's Coastal Metal Fab www.sanspreader.com. I'm going to call them today.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

allagashpm;1723396 said:


> where in maine are you located? If it is for your business I would think having the ability to spread sand and salt would be a good idea, with the ice we have been having the salt doesn't really do enough and you need the sand for traction, especially for foot traffic. the basic salt spreaders will only spread bagged salt, and they are fine for that, and the price is manageable. the sand/salt spreaders have an auger to move material, vibrators to keep it from bridging, and are usually fairly heavy duty to handle the weight of sand. an example would be a snowex 1875 bulk pro or sand pro. new they may go for over 3k. the used market around here is tough I have been looking myself, I bought a sand pro that needed some work, and still haven't fixed it yet but after repairs it will still be in my budget of around 1k. Keep in mind also buying a used unit that is several years old may require expensive parts soon, ie the controller for the sand pro is between 3-5 hundred dollars when they go, auger is 120, motors are 2-3 hundred, transmissions are 350+, vibrators are 3-4 hundred, etc. The upfront cost of a new one may balance out (if its reasonable, the 3k snowex might not make sense for your application), plus you can maintain it and know it has been cleaned and oiled, and would probably have a warranty. sorry for the long winded reply, hope it helped!


What do you think of the Saltdogg and Meyer ones listed above?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I think those would be great options, they are heavy duty units and the price is right. search on here you will find a ton of information and reviews. I live about 15 minutes from coastal metal fab, they primarily make the big spreaders called Vboxes that hold 1+ yards of material. they make whats called the baby sander, but I don't think the price will be comparable to the salt dog or Meyers. google saltdogg dealer locator and see whats around you, and call them. They may have some units in stock. you also need to decide if you are going to want to spread sand or just salt, as that will narrow down your search. downside to sand is the clean up in the spring of course, but its better than having people slipping.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

taxreliever;1723397 said:


> Thanks....the TGS07 is about $1700 and the Meyer 38000 is $1800......would there be a preference and is this going to be the price range for home or personal use?


Saltdogg. You get a vibrator and auger. It's basically a mini v box.

The lid also opens both ways.

I am not crazy about that strap meyer is using now for their spreaders.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

taxreliever;1723397 said:


> Thanks....the TGS07 is about $1700 and the Meyer 38000 is $1800......would there be a preference and is this going to be the price range for home or personal use?


Call Jim at ESItrucks.com . He'll beat anyone even with shipping to you.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

allagashpm;1723414 said:


> I think those would be great options, they are heavy duty units and the price is right. search on here you will find a ton of information and reviews. I live about 15 minutes from coastal metal fab, they primarily make the big spreaders called Vboxes that hold 1+ yards of material. they make whats called the baby sander, but I don't think the price will be comparable to the salt dog or Meyers. google saltdogg dealer locator and see whats around you, and call them. They may have some units in stock. you also need to decide if you are going to want to spread sand or just salt, as that will narrow down your search. downside to sand is the clean up in the spring of course, but its better than having people slipping.


That baby one was what I was thinking, but you're probably right about cost....thanks again.....could care less about spring clean up really.....the slips and falls are my main concern.



Whiffyspark;1723421 said:


> Saltdogg. You get a vibrator and auger. It's basically a mini v box.
> 
> The lid also opens both ways.
> 
> I am not crazy about that strap meyer is using now for their spreaders.


Excellent....thank you!



Whiffyspark;1723423 said:


> Call Jim at ESItrucks.com . He'll beat anyone even with shipping to you.


I'm going to try him now...thanks!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have customers very happy with the TGS-07.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

basher;1723512 said:


> I have customers very happy with the TGS-07.


Awesome...thanks....I just bought the TGS07...I did call that other company and there were only $150 or so more than the place I found it online cheaper at easternmarine.com.....so I'm pretty excited to be able to have my driveway done when I need it.....if only my sander guy was a tad more reliable.....it's been frustrating that's for sure.....anyways, thanks for all the help.

Can't wait to get it.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Great keep us updated on how you like it. Swing by "maine" under the weather section and introduce yourself if you havent already. Lot of great guys there. What'd they whack you for freight anyways?


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

allagashpm;1723658 said:


> Great keep us updated on how you like it. Swing by "maine" under the weather section and introduce yourself if you havent already. Lot of great guys there. What'd they whack you for freight anyways?


Oh cool....didn't know there was a Maine page....will do.

Believe it or not, freight was only $120. Not sure how they got it that low. Actual price of the item was comparable to esltrucks.com, but they charged $254 for shipping.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

taxreliever;1723682 said:


> Oh cool....didn't know there was a Maine page....will do.
> 
> Believe it or not, freight was only $120. Not sure how they got it that low. Actual price of the item was comparable to esltrucks.com, but they charged $254 for shipping.


Residential delivery?


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1723722 said:


> Residential delivery?


I own a business and have commercial property.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Normally commercial means loading dock and fork lifts. That's what I was told when I had something shipped since I had neither they said it was residential


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Liberty LLC;1730047 said:


> Normally commercial means loading dock and fork lifts. That's what I was told when I had something shipped since I had neither they said it was residential


Normally the difference is Lift gate or Non-lift gate. Lift gate required residential rates.


----------

